# Morrison Railway Plow



## healey (Mar 8, 2009)

I recently purchased a Morrison Railway Supply Corp snow plow for my CJ2A jeep. I'm guessing the plow is 1950s era, but am not certain. It has a serial # J58

The previous owner made some modifications to the plow and I'd like to restore it. Anyone own one of these or know where I could find more information about them, owners manual, photos, etc?


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

some of the old factory jeep ads for sale on ebay have featured the Morrision on a Cj-2a, That might be a good place to start. 

If you have photos of it, can you post them on here.

My first plow truck was a 1946 Cj 2A with a hand pump between the seats to raise the plow. You pumped it to raise the plow, and if you wanted power angle, you got out of the jeep and swung it by hand. One vacuum wiper, no heater, but it was an animal when it came to plowing. Tire size was 6.75 x 16 on five inch wide wheels, it would walk over anything. 

Good luck in your project. I would love to see the photos.

Tommy


----------



## healey (Mar 8, 2009)

*Morrison Plow*

Thanks Tommy! I'll post some photos of the Morrison plow so you can see what it looks like.

I have another CJ2A that's set up with a Meyer plow, but the plow is electric (see photo). I've seen a few like you describe with the hand pump...that's pretty cool! I've been very happy with the 2A, it is a tough little machine!


----------

